# Messed up Phal. flower



## mkline3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Any ideas on why this noid phal that I rebloomed has 2 flowers with these deformaties? It is growing in the exact same conditions as my other phals that have rebloomed with no problems. 

The first flower opened normally but not with the best shaped flower.

(In the current pic the color is a bit off due to camera flash, it is at least the same nice shade of color.)

When I bought it a year ago it was, in my opinion a nearly perfect shape.
This is the pic with the black backround.

I hope this is just for this one blooming!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

virus?


----------



## Hien (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> virus?


 Too much fertilizer?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 3, 2009)

I know some plants that are "over cloned" can sometimes turn out mutated. 
I've seen phals at society meetings with similar formations and this is what some of the more experienced members attributed it too.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

If it were a virus would I have noticed this same thing on my other phals that I have bloomed around the same time?

I use very little fert. in the winter, so I don't think it is that. (although that would be the best cause I suppose- easy to fix)


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, it is a NOID from Smith and Hawkins, so it think there probably is a good chance that it has been overcloned. 

So far I have been enjoying the pretty but weird (or is that pretty weird) flowers. Should I cut the spike off to keep it from expending much more energy on these goofy flowers, and just hope it is clean next year?


----------

